# Pneumatic Nails



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The brand doesn't matter as long as the nails fit the gun.

All my brad guns use Porter Cable nails even though they are three different brands.

Avoid super cheap nails as they seem to bend and jam.---Mike---


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said, if they fit you can probably use them. But not all manufacturers nails fit other guns. When in doubt, do what the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

in my very limited experience, finish nails are easy to mix and match, so long as the gauge is the same. Framing nailers on the other hand, have several criteria which determine whether or not they will fit, so its harder to use non manufacturer nails.


----------



## abitawheat (Dec 18, 2008)

FCAB said:


> Are all pneumatic nails interchangeable. Can I use Bostitch w/ Porter Cable or Paslode w/ Dewalt. I have several guns do I need to keep separate nails or will 1 manufacturer do it all? Thanks


Most finish nails are interchangeable as long as you have the correct gauge and angle or straight.

Framing nails are more complex. In a nutshell: 20 degree tools use 20 or 21 degree nails; 28 degree tools (mostly Bostitch) need 28 degree nails; 30, 31 degree tools can use 30-32 degree nails. Brand doesn't really matter as far as functionality, but keep in mind that generics are made to run thru a wide variety of tools. Branded nails are designed to work flawlessly with their brand tool. 

Clear as mud right????


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

FCAB said:


> Are all pneumatic nails interchangeable. Can I use Bostitch w/ Porter Cable or Paslode w/ Dewalt. I have several guns do I need to keep separate nails or will 1 manufacturer do it all? Thanks


Not all guns are created equally.:whistling2:


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Not all guns are created equally.:whistling2:


 
Showoff!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

5 pinners? I know they are cheap but five?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> 5 pinners? I know they are cheap but five?


Actually, I only have 2 micro-pinners, one of which was absent for the photo.:whistling2:

I do have a bunch of brad nailers, some 1.25" max and several 2" max fastener length. Some of the guns you see are 1/2" crown staplers, 1/4" crown staplers, combo brad/staple guns... Some where bought on a shoestring budget and others are upgrades as funds would allow. Others were bought with the sole intention of lending them to neighbors.:laughing:


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

FCAB said:


> Are all pneumatic nails interchangeable. Can I use Bostitch w/ Porter Cable or Paslode w/ Dewalt. I have several guns do I need to keep separate nails or will 1 manufacturer do it all? Thanks


Depends on what type of gun you have. Finish nailers have straight and angled nails. Alot of finish guns can use the same nail. Framing nailers have angled nails but the degrees are different between the brand gun you have. Most coil framing nailkers can use the same nails.


----------

